# Skin Infection



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

yes, skin infection!

jong-ee got a skin infection!!!

after i read the other "pimple" thread, i checked jong-ee's face and just looked if she has any too

but guess what???

SHE DOES !!!!!

like this CRU......i dare not say the word....but i have to

this CRU....S....T.....Y greenish little bumps on her muzzle...ARGH !!! i kinda peeled it off and then it comes off and leaves a little blood on her skin....

ARGH !!!!! 

and then i found another one inbetween her eyes and some on her forehead and then inbetween her ears on her head....i called the vet yesterday but then they said i had to come in today..

so yeah, i was the first person at 9am ... vet took a look and i also called my breeder last night telling her i think she got it from the groomers coz thats the only thing i can think of. (when she got her poodle feet haircut....and im NEVER GOING BACK TO THAT GROOMER AGAIN !!!!!!!! but they are super nice tho....*sigh* )

oh well...STUPID !!!!!!!!









the vet told me that its just bacteria...and since its her first time getting it, she'll just give antibotics and see what happens next..if she gets it again i'll probably be getting allergy tests and try to find out whats wrong coz i also asked if it could be the food that im feeding her...

Ahhhh-ing~
















my poor baby ...it doesnt seem like shes hurt..she doesnt scratch it either, and nothing else is wrong..its just those stupid skin infections on her face...

ok...thank you

and why does ppl keep pronuncing jong-ee's name as JON GEE ????

its JONG-eeeeeeee

thats why there's a HYPHEN !!!!! not JON - GEEEEEE

do u think i should give her an english name????









jong-ee is such an ugly name in english.. but its so cute in korean










ps..strange thing is that actually im getting so many pimples on my face right now too....my face turned into a pizzaface coz im not getting enough sleep from school...its finals rightnow...

i guess jong-ee and me were MEANT TO BE !!!!!!!









but still....poor Jongee


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

hahah...You sorta sound like you're pmsing. I hate when people call ButterCloud, ButterCUP! ARRRGHHH. So girly

How is Jon-gee's (teehee, joking) name pronounced? J-Jong-ngee? Right? Just call her paper! lol That's what it means right?









If it makes you feel better, people don't say my first or last name correctly either. And my first name is an american name! arrrrgh

Also, sorry to hear about the skin infection and pimples...maybe she's going through puberty? hehe You know I'm kidding. I'd say 100's of XOXO's from ButterCloud and Noriko, but I dont want them to catch it. HAHAHHAHA YOU KNOW I LUBS YA, THAT'S WHY I JOKE ON YA, RIGHT?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 3 2004, 03:45 PM
> *hahah...You sorta sound like you're pmsing.  I hate when people call ButterCloud, ButterCUP!  ARRRGHHH.  So girly
> 
> How is Jon-gee's (teehee, joking) name pronounced?  J-Jong-ngee?  Right?  Just call her paper!  lol That's what it means right?
> ...


[/QUOTE]

hahaha

nooooo ~ its not paper !!!

paper = jong-ee

but MY jong-ee is pronunced as JJONG-ee

the "J" is more stronger..like Double "J"

i wish i could record her procnuciation and upload it on to this forum...JJONG-ee JJONG -ee JJONG--ee JJONG-ee JJONg-ee JJONG-ee










so how is buttercup doing??? hahaha pay back !


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What are you feeding Jongee? The 3 top allergens are corn, soy, and wheat products. You could try eliminating those from her diet and see what happens.

I'm so sorry she got a skin infection. Turned out to be an expensive grooming, huh?


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Dec 3 2004, 02:49 PM
> *so how is buttercup doing??? hahaha pay back !
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

BIOOOOTCH!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Dec 3 2004, 03:50 PM
> *What are you feeding Jongee? The 3 top allergens are corn, soy, and wheat products. You could try eliminating those from her diet and see what happens.
> 
> I'm so sorry she got a skin infection. Turned out to be an expensive grooming, huh?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20164*


[/QUOTE]

yes, thank you Lady's mom, MY DAMAGE AT THE VET WAS $90 !!!!!!!!!!










but im feeding her Wellness..and its holistic, doesnt have Corn....

but then it does have

barely flour, ground brown rice, oatmeal etc...is that considered Wheat ??? 

sorry, i dont know anything that has to do with "cooking"


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 3 2004, 03:53 PM
> *BIOOOOTCH!
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20168*


[/QUOTE]

r u talking to me?? who me????

:lol: 

booo-ya !!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Poor Jong-ee! Hope it clears up soon.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee+Dec 3 2004, 02:56 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


r u talking to me?? who me????

:lol: 

booo-ya !!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20171
[/B][/QUOTE]
YES, I'm talking about you FOO! I surely aint talking about jjanglyeee or whatever her name is!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

ok, i just took a photo of the infection











ewwwwww green crusty....


and this is just jongee tired from our walk today and the vet visit.. (her poodle feet hair is growing back!!! )










>>>>>> I surely aint talking about jjanglyeee or whatever her name is! <<<<<<

hahahaha jjanglyeeee what the heck !!! hahaha 
















u insulted Jongee hahahaha

now, jongee's giving u her "STARE"


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Those are cute pictures, well not the crusty one.







Yuck!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Poor Jongee....
ok...do you pronounce both J's...like with a stutter? REALLY confused on the whole pronunciation thing :new_Eyecrazy: 

Her pictures (except for the crusty) are really sweet...








Love the "Stare" picture...worked great for getting back at BC&N!!!!








I really am glad her poodle feet grew out...I didn't care for them







but just my humble opinion...


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Dec 3 2004, 05:31 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

DMZ dogs --- hahaha Guk-su !! 

ive always thought Noodle in Korean would be "Ra-Myun" (or Ra Men in Japanese pronunciation )

awww Guk-su is really cute!!!! its really cute !!!!

yeah, im thinking of giving her an english name...i'm gonna look up names in a few minutes







and probably start calling the new name too to jong-ee


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Mee did the vet gave you the name of Jon-gee's (I hope I spell it right  )skin infection? 

I have an appt today with the vet. Daezies infections have spread alot they are on her neck, back of the ears and tummy.









I also think it was because she went to the groomers lats saturday and they told me they found a flea and they said they de-flea her..

I hope Jon-gee gets better


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ilove_d&m_@Dec 3 2004, 05:46 PM
> *Mee did the vet gave you the name of Jon-gee's (I hope I spell it right  )skin infection?
> 
> I have an appt today with the vet. Daezies infections have spread alot they are on her neck, back of the ears and tummy.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

hahahah u spelt her name wrong !!!! hahahaah its jong-ee...









nope, my vet didnt tell me the name of the infection, she just said its bacteria and she just got infected somehow and gave me antibotics...but then if she gets them again later, we'd have to do some researching and find out what the problem is...

but she did give me an antibotic called "Cefa-Drops, Cefadroxil" its liquid coz i asked for the liquid style..i have to give it to her for 2 weeks and see what happens..

I hope Daezie is all right..im sure its from the groomers..theres nothing else that i can think of....keep us updated after ur visit~


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im wondering what a strong J sounds like...this is killing me. people misspronounce my new last name all the time, but i prefer the misspronunciation(sp?) my married last name is wiesendanger...ppl say wise in danger, but it is weez in dang er. but i usually just use my maiden name b/c its armstrong...much easier...but they still misspell my first name, so no matter what im screwed. i love the pics..even the crusty one, j/k.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Dec 3 2004, 06:09 PM
> *im wondering what a strong J sounds like...this is killing me.  people misspronounce my new last name all the time, but i prefer the misspronunciation(sp?) my married last name is wiesendanger...ppl say wise in danger, but it is weez in dang er.  but i usually just use my maiden name b/c its armstrong...much easier...but they still misspell my first name, so no matter what im screwed.  i love the pics..even the crusty one, j/k.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20206*


[/QUOTE]
werid...when i first saw Wiesendanger i read it the correct way..

it kinda sounds like german..i majored german for 2 years in korea and then changed to graphic design here in California..so im kinda used to read the german-ish way i guess..

u would never be able to read my Korean first name !!!!!! its so messed up !!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yup its german


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Dec 3 2004, 06:28 PM
> *yup its german
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

guten tag !!!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

that sucks about the skin infection. gruffi actually started losing hair on his face...now he's on steroids and antibiotics.







poor baby!

i asked my korean friend how to pronounce "jong-ee" and he was like "ohh, yeah,i know what you mean. a lot of girls have that name" and i was like "how do you say it" and he was like "chong-ee"

well, thats how it sounded to me.







it didnt sound like a double "j" stutter. lol.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

Mee---i just showed my sister and my mom your pics......she looks just like ellie. lol. my momwas falling in love!!!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Dec 3 2004, 06:48 PM
> *that sucks about the skin infection.  gruffi actually started losing hair on his face...now he's on steroids and antibiotics.
> 
> 
> ...


really??? why is he losing hair on his face..??? awwww i hope he feels better !!!



> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Dec 3 2004, 06:48 PM
> *i asked my korean friend how to pronounce "jong-ee" and he was like "ohh, yeah,i know what you mean.  a lot of girls have that name" and i was like "how do you say it" and he was like "chong-ee"
> 
> well, thats how it sounded to me.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

ooooo yea !!! it does sound like CHONG-EE !!!! but still its double J..hahaha

i'll say it for you when i meet up with u in a few weeks..but actually im looking up girl names to give Chong-ee an english name...









ahhh i cant wait till i see Ellie !! i heard from my breeder that Jongee's sister looks really simliar to Jongee too...


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey Mee--when you say Jong-ee's name, do people say to you, "gesundheit?" TEEHEE.























Don't change her name. If anything, change the spelling! My bro's gf is Korean, so maybe I'll ask her how to pronounce it. hehe. But if it sounds like Ch-CHONG-ee, I think it sounds CUTE! 

LadyMontava--I pronounced it correctly too. I was reading it quick so I didnt see the word "danger." And when you say the first 2 syllables, it does sound Germanish.









I can't see Jong-ee's "stare" right now. Oh well, it was meant to be







. I hope her sweet face heals up soon. Poor baby. Lot's of














for her from ButterCloud and Noriko.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 3 2004, 10:56 PM
> *I can't see Jong-ee's "stare" right now.  Oh well, it was meant to be
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

ahhhh why cant u see her stare????? please check back later..u must see it !!!









its 7am right now....im the only one online in SM


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DMZ dogs_@Dec 4 2004, 10:06 AM
> *No, it's 12:09 am TOMORROW and I'm online, too!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

awww thats so sweet that they wait for you to go to bed...
















and goodnight !!!!!!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

hey, my vet said that all dogs carry mites and because of allergies and stress---then gruffi started losing hair. something like that. and he was scratching like crazy but since he's started on the steroids and antibiotics he stopped scratching. and i feel bad because he likes to lay under the couch but he started ripping up the pads on his feet. so i bought him a dog house (to have inside the house. LOL) and im going to put stuff in the dog house to make him comfortable. hopefully he loves it. im nervous about that. im getting it shipped to my house from petsmart, it should arrive by tuesday or wednesday. 











p.s. i asked if gruffi is contagious...and the vet said no. is jong-ee contagious? 


i totally cant wait for the maltese meetup.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Aww, I hope it clears up soon...she is such a cutie pie


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

dc cathy == woa ~~~ that is a really big dog house !!! it looks pretty and huge !! it looks like a camping tent!! haha i hope Gruffi loves it !!! but poor Gruffi..i hope hes all healthy soon!

and nope, her infections arent contagious, but i do wish she would heal up SOON just in case u never know to be on the safe side..i cant wait till the meet up either..they will have a GREAT TIME !!! i hope..

i asked my breeder when i called her about the infections, and then she said none of her dogs had any problems...argh..that means im such a poor mommy...







i feel bad...


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

*looking at the STARE*

Goodness! She looks like she's going to kill me. hahahaha. Imma eat her too! puahahah. I'm kidding. I'm just hungry LOL.

Are the pimples going away







. Take care


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 4 2004, 11:09 AM
> **looking at the STARE*
> 
> Goodness!  She looks like she's going to kill me.  hahahaha.  Imma eat her too! puahahah.  I'm kidding.  I'm just hungry LOL.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

nope, not yet, i only gave her the medicine two times so far...hows ur baby's ear infection? and also the tear staining???


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey girl--His ears are clearing up quickly, but I have to give him drops in both ears. I dont know why. It seems like a waste of product. I usually put only 1 or 2 drops in his clean ear :/. Cloud's tear staining has gotten a lil better, but I try to keep an eye on it. Noriko has allergies so it's really bad and her face gets completely red. It's so sad. I gave her a bath last night and she looks so great because it's alot lighter but I know by the end of today it'll be horrible again.







I'm going to change their food brand and change it to adult. I was trying to look for Inova or whatever but I couldnt find it at petsmart







. I gotta look through this site again. Thanks for asking. Take care of Ch-Chong-ee


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 4 2004, 11:50 AM
> *Hey girl--His ears are clearing up quickly, but I have to give him drops in both ears.  I dont know why.  It seems like a waste of product.  I usually put only 1 or 2 drops in his clean ear :/.  Cloud's tear staining has gotten a lil better, but I try to keep an eye on it.  Noriko has allergies so it's really bad and her face gets completely red.  It's so sad.  I gave her a bath last night and she looks so great because it's alot lighter but I know by the end of today it'll be horrible again.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

i dont think Petsmart sells Innova...if ur looking for hollistic food, petco sells a few hollistic -dick van natural balance, Wysong, nutro max, breeders choice, i think thats it...

ive never seen any holistic food at petsmart tho..

i hope the new adult food works well for both Noriko and Buttercloud..i love watching Jongee tasting a new dogfood, she gets so happy and eats happily..


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee+Dec 4 2004, 12:33 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont think Petsmart sells Innova...if ur looking for hollistic food, petco sells a few hollistic -dick van natural balance, Wysong, nutro max, breeders choice, i think thats it...

ive never seen any holistic food at petsmart tho..

i hope the new adult food works well for both Noriko and Buttercloud..i love watching Jongee tasting a new dogfood, she gets so happy and eats happily..








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20281
[/B][/QUOTE]


Petco also sells the royal canin holistic...natural blend-that is what Brinkley is on right now...the puppy...he eats it ok...I don't know that he is going to go crazy for anything that I don't eat








There is a few holistic foods at petsmart...I know I looked at "their" brand-the one they promote...can't remember the name of it right now...maybe Nutro or something...anywya, they have a natural formula that looked as good as anything else holistic and it was a great price-I may try it next time b/c I usually shop at Petsmart (our Petco is nasty)-and the petsmart doesn't carry the royal canin I am using.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Mee,
Whatever you choose to call her, she is just a beautiful baby. I really love the photos. She is really gorgeous!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole+Dec 4 2004, 01:27 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


couldnt u buy it online???


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

The Nutro natural Choice is the one I looked at-this is the ingredient list for the puppy formula-
*
Nutro Natural Choice Puppy Formula 
Top Ten
Ingredients Guaranteed Analysis 
Lamb Meal
Ground Rice
Wheat Flour
Rice Bran
Sunflower Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of natural Vitamin E)
Natural Flavors
Dried Egg Product
Monosodium Phosphate
Dried kelp (source of Iodine)
Choline Chloride
Protein 
Fat 
Fiber 
Moisture 
26.0% 
12.0% 
5.0% 
10.0% 


*

Maybe I don't know much-but it looked good to me-I went by one of the lists of "no-no's" given somewhere on here-it had either none or only one or something-i remember when I looked it up it seemed acceptable going by the list I was looking at.

I ordered my Royal Canin online through PetFooddirect.com. They run specials all the time and sometimes the shipping is reduced/free etc. Because the nearest place to buy from a petco/petsmart etc is almost an hour away-this is almost as easy to me-they have almost ANY good brand you would want. It took me a while to browse through them all.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks ya'll! I know a place here that sells the natural balance. Petsmart sells royal canin too, but I wasn't sure if it was great or not. I'll try the natural balance. That's the most expensive brand they have at this store(cant remember the name). Shoot, I don't care! I just hope it helps reduce allergies or whatever. 

I tried nutro max already. They hated it. I really really liked the biljacs because it smelled good to me and I like how it's shaped. But even the vet said to try other food. 

Btw, I know what holistic means, but I dont understand what holistic "dog food" is. What's the difference? And does it say "holistic" on the bag? I never noticed it. Please enlighten me.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 4 2004, 03:06 PM
> *Thanks ya'll!  I know a place here that sells the natural balance.  Petsmart sells royal canin too, but I wasn't sure if it was great or not.  I'll try the natural balance.  That's the most expensive brand they have at this store(cant remember the name).  Shoot, I don't care!  I just hope it helps reduce allergies or whatever.
> 
> I tried nutro max already.  They hated it.  I really really liked the biljacs because it smelled good to me and I like how it's shaped.  But even the vet said to try other food.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

i will enlighten u...hhheeeee~

heres a thread from a while ago

thread

i wrote the benefits of holistic dog food and typed out the 2 page handout i got my dog trainer telling the benefits of holistic dogfood...and nope, i dont think the bag has Holistic written on the bag, but if u look at the ingrdeidents at the back of the bag u can tell the difference..they dont use any artificial preservatives nor by products.. theres more info on the thread....my hands are too cold to type more 










but i dont know, u dont have to holistic ..i guess it depends on the doggie coz not all dogs are the same but i hope one will fit ur babies well !!!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Dec 4 2004, 01:27 PM
> *  I am going to purchase some Solid Gold or Innova to mix with the other two--anyone have a preference?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20288*


[/QUOTE]

ooo Nichole, i have a little Solid Gold mixed in jong-ee's food coz i still have some left over from a while ago...

but the difference with solidgold and wellness is that solid gold produces more DARK and BLACKER poop than wellness...and also the color of the kibble is darker too...but i dont really like solidgold coz the kibble is kinda hard and big and it looks like it hurts to chew on it for jongee..also her poop stinks more when only fed solid gold...

but still it might be just jongee...

and also jongee likes the wellness better than eukanuba and solidgold

i hope this helped...


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I remember that thread. Thanks Mee. It's not easy going through looking for a brand of dogfood without byproducts and all. haha What a challenge. 

What made you think to mix brands together anyway?


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 4 2004, 03:25 PM
> *I remember that thread.  Thanks Mee.  It's not easy going through looking for a brand of dogfood without byproducts and all.  haha  What a challenge.
> 
> What made you think to mix brands together anyway?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20300*


[/QUOTE]

yeah, finding the right dogfood is really hard...i remember trying to find out why i should be trying holisitc and everything in the beginning and then i read so many thiings about yucky byproducts..gross ! 

im not sure if mixing dogfood is good at all, but i read that some ppl do that , but i dunno, i guess maybe mixing could help fill up something that the other product doesnt have..maybe im wrong...


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

*sighs* Why are these boogers so hard to please!?


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 4 2004, 03:33 PM
> **sighs*  Why are these boogers so hard to please!?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20303*


[/QUOTE]

i dunno.........

but who cares????? they are so cute !!!!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Dec 4 2004, 04:07 PM
> *I am kinda hesitant to go with the Wellness because didn't someone on here say that Wellness has a lot of grain in it? <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20307*


[/QUOTE]

Nichole --

heres the ingredients for the Wellness LAMB 

>>>>

Lamb, Fish meal, Whitefish, Ground Brown Rice, Ground Barley, Oatmeal, Rye Flour, Ground Millet, Amaranth, Flaxseed, Canola Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Peas, Carrots, Whole Sweet Potatoes, Whole Apples, Whole Blueberries, Whole Clove Garlic, Alfalfa Leaf, Yucca Schidigera, Lactobacillus Plantarum, Enterococcus Faecium, Lactobacillus Casei, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Inulin, Fructose, Glucosamine, Chondroitin Sulfate, Beta-Carotene, Potassium Chloride, Zinc Proteinate (a chelated source of Zinc), Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Vitamin E Supplement, Copper Proteinate (a chelated source of Copper), Copper Sulfate, Niacin Supplement, Manganese Sulfate, Manganese Proteinate ( a chelated source of Manganese), Sodium Selenite, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Acetate, Riboflavin Supplement, Calcium Iodate, Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid.

and heres the puppy food

>>>>Deboned Chicken, Salmon Meal, Menhaden Fish Meal, Oatmeal, Barley Flour, Ground Brown Rice, Canola Oil (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Tomatoes, Flaxseed, Peas, Carrots, Whole Sweet Potatoes, Bananas, Whole Apples, Whole Pears, Garlic, Beta-Carotene, Potassium Chloride, Zinc Proteinate (a chelated source of Zinc), Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Vitamin E Supplement, Copper Proteinate (a chelated source of Copper), Copper Sulfate, Niacin Supplement, Manganese Sulfate, Manganese Proteinate ( a chelated source of Manganese), Sodium Selenite, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Acetate, Riboflavin Supplement, Calcium Iodate, Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid.

hmmm...there are grain.....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Dec 4 2004, 04:26 PM
> *Nichole --
> 
> heres the ingredients for the Wellness LAMB
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I wonder why the ingredient list for puppy food says "whole apples". Normally it would simply say "apples". It implies that a whole apple was used, including the seeds. Another thread talks about apple seeds having cyanide in them.....so wonder why they would put them in the dog food? Thread About Apple Seeds


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 4 2004, 03:06 PM
> *Btw, I know what holistic means, but I dont understand what holistic "dog food" is.  What's the difference?  And does it say "holistic" on the bag?  I never noticed it.  Please enlighten me.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20297*


[/QUOTE]


My Royal Canin Natural Blend says "Holistic" right under it on the bag....


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Dec 4 2004, 04:54 PM
> *I wonder why the ingredient list for puppy food says "whole apples". Normally it would simply say "apples". It implies that a whole apple was used, including the seeds. Another thread talks about apple seeds having cyanide in them.....so wonder why they would put them in the dog food? Thread About Apple Seeds
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20319*


[/QUOTE]

I keep wondering that myself.. that's what has steered me away from some foods is the "whole apple" part.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Dec 4 2004, 03:07 PM
> *Buttercup (Haha!  j/k
> 
> 
> ...


You ain't right!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Mee, Wellness is excellent food - top of the line. I doubt it's her food that caused her skin infection.

I'm sure it was her grooming session. I have watched a few groomers while waiting for something else and never noticed any disinfecting between dogs. You know how when you go to your own hair dresser, there are jars of barbercide, etc. all over. At dog grooming places it looks to me like the clippers just hang there and are used from dog to dog without disinfecting the blades. They probably only do it at the end of the day (hopefully).

$90 - ouch!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Dec 6 2004, 08:36 AM
> *Mee, Wellness is excellent food - top of the line. I doubt it's her food that caused her skin infection.
> 
> I'm sure it was her grooming session. I have watched a few groomers while waiting for something else and never noticed any disinfecting between dogs. You know how when you go to your own hair dresser, there are jars of barbercide, etc. all over. At dog grooming places it looks to me like the clippers just hang there and are used from dog to dog without disinfecting the blades. They probably only do it at the end of the day (hopefully).
> ...


[/QUOTE]

ewwwww thats so dirty !!!!! how can they do buisness like that ???

thats why i dont want to take jong-ee to the groomers that much..shes only gone 3 times since she lived with me..

next time im gonna try the mobile groomer and ask if i can watch everything while the groomer does it..im losing trust in everything now


----------

